# Help, Urgent filter problem.



## 2pods (1 May 2010)

My very old Bioforce 2200's UV on our little pond had failed, so I thought I would try one of the Hozelock EcoPower+ gravity filters and move a Bioforce 3000UV from our bigger pond up to the small one, and install the EcoPower on the large one (which had the recommended Titan 3000 pump already in situ).

However, The lid of the filter refuses to stay on, and today water was coming out of the top of the filter box with the venturi and sponge assembly floating. I had lost a good six inches of water, and if I hadn't seen it, the pond would be empty and my fish (all over five years old and well loved) would be dead.

The filter is located right on the pond's edge, and the return is directly from the filter output, so there should be no back flow.

I'm at a loss, and I'll probably have to keep going out every few hours all night to check it. So, if anyone is about tonight and has any ideas why this happening, or how I could fix it, please reply.

I REALLY wish I had stuck with a pressurised filter again now


----------



## a1Matt (1 May 2010)

Sorry I have no advice to offer.
Just wanted to say good luck and I hope you get it sorted soon and without too much grief.


----------



## 2pods (1 May 2010)

I had a look on on of the other forums (forii ?), and it seems to have happened before.
Hozelock have replaced one of the boxes saying it may have been warped.
So, I've stuck three granite cubes on the lid, but it still lifts a bit.

Thanks for your good wishes


----------



## Always Broke (2 May 2010)

Hope its all going ok this morning . I have had similar issues with these type of filters before. I now run a gravity system which is totally reliable.
I hope you get it sorted soon. Loosing water is a nightmare. I would be up all night worried about the fish.

Simon


----------



## 2pods (2 May 2010)

I was up all night !
Set alarm for 4am..filter Ok
Looked out of loft window 8.00am..filter still Ok.

BTW, this IS a gravity filter. My previous was pressurised 

Peter


----------

